# New to site, just saying hi to all



## Pappaw (Aug 2, 2009)

As stated, new to site, but not to scale trains. I am currently trying to build a n-scale layout in my sons old bedroom as he moved out a few years back and I have turned this into my hobby room! I have a u shaped layout using Kato brand track and switches and at the present time I am at a stand still due to money issues. I am at an awe sometimes at some of the layouts I see different places and shows and hope to some day have my own to enjoy! I will probably get some flack back by using Kato, but to each his own, but I am open to any ideas from all! I get depressed sometimes when My family comes over and asks to see the trains, but usually I am no further along with it from the last time they saw it. some day maybe! I used to have a HO scale in previous house, but sold it to acquire the n-scale Items. I have always loved scale trains and that is my wish to have a layout of my own!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome, good luck with your layout. post pics and progress


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Whats wrong with the Kato track though I think it's expensive.

I just recently acquired a lot of N. 45 engines and 215 rolling stock,50 buildings, 100 miles of atlas code 80 track,powered switches,non powered switches,cars and trucks, trees,grass,gravel,coal,people and stuff I forgot about. ( I stole it from the seller!) lol

I am also new to this site and new to N too.

I also have a ton of O and 2 tons of HO gauge.

So back to my question.....whats wrong with the Kato track?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Pappaw...:thumbsup:



big ed said:


> So back to my question.....whats wrong with the Kato track?


Price...


----------



## Pappaw (Aug 2, 2009)

To me, nothing is wrong with Kato track! I know that some turn their thumbs down to it and use other! I like it myself as you already have your roadbed and track together and it snaps together very easily! I have worked with flex and other and came across this a few years back.


----------



## Russ (Nov 17, 2009)

Kato in my experience has it's plus and minuses, as with all products, but overall, I'm happy with them.

The only big downside to Unitrack is the limitations of the number of switches and specialty track (especially in HO), lack of ability to add switch stands and realistic hand throws. They are also a bit pricey.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard; great place for our hobby. I use Unitrak also and like it quite a bit. Don't sweat the time it takes to build your layout. Were all in it for the long haul. And probably not on our first layouts expand as $$ allow. That is why you'll find many rebuilds.
With that being said it sure is fun getting there though.


----------

